# Inducing labor in rabbits?



## GeorgiaGirl322

Hi Guys, 

I was reading some articles on the internet which involved administering Tums to Momma's to be as a calcium supplement. When they have babies, its said they lose calcium and a deficiency can be dangerous. I currently have to does in my rabbitry waiting to kindle and they are on day 31. After giving them their dosage as directed, I came back inside and continued reading the threads. Further down in the thread, it says its an inducer.... Is there any truth to this? 
Apparently, lavender and parsley are good for inducing. Anyone have any thoughts on this? Has anyone tried it and If so, was it successful? 

Inquiring minds...


----------



## Watermelons

Take a look through these topics here where the others mention inducers.
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f20/how-over-due-can-doe-go-74058/
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f20/pregnant-rabbit-67659/

As to how often it works, cant answer that.
Im sure one of the experts will be around soon enough


----------



## tonyshuman

I have heard stories of calcium inducing labor in rabbits, but I don't think it's been systematically tested. The only proven inducer of labor would be oxytocin or the drug pitocin. It is given via injection. Some breeders have it on hand, in case they have a situation in which a bunny needs to go into labor or is having a hard time with it, but others will go to the vet and have them inject it. If you are sure your bunnies are 31 days pregnant, it 's probably not time to go running to get pitocin, but maybe around day 35 or so you might be more concerned.


----------



## majorv

We know a number of breeders who keep Tums on hand for this purpose. We have some but have never had to use it. I would be worried by Day 33 if they haven't kindled!


----------



## woahlookitsme

Letting them run around can also help induce labor


----------



## woahlookitsme

There was a post of a doe that was due in a week going off feed having seizures and dying. I'll copy and paste what some of the people from the ARBA Facebook said.

" it sounds to me like calcium. If it happens again, start giving tums to them. I always make tums available to my does a few days before they kindle and then keep it up for a few days afterward, they will tell you when they have had enough by no longer eating them. Good luck."

"sometimes the developing kits will drain a lot of the doe's calcium reserves... this can have quite a few differennt effects on a doe.
The Tums are an easy way to get extra Calcium to them. Fruit flavored ones the rabbits seem to really like !  
I break them into several pieces ( or even crush them and sprinkle the powder on their feed.) The breaking helps keep them from getting one bite of it and the rest falls thru the bottom cage wire... :/"

"i crush the tums mix with a small amount of water and give ina syringe if a doe wont eat them. Tums also helps does with contractions so I give before they are due to kindle also especially for first time moms"


----------



## Revverress

There is no drug ingredient in Tums that would induce labor... My personal opinion is that breeders gave Tums close to kindling to help prevent hypocalcemia, started associating Tums with the kindling process, and thus the myth was born. There's a reason why pregnant women aren't advised to avoid Tums. 

Parsley can cause uterine contractions, but won't induce labor to the effectiveness of the previously mentioned drugs. Just to be safe, I avoid giving my pregnant does any parsley, and I always give them a big handful of the plant from the garden the night they are due. I have yet to have a doe go overdue or have problems kindling. 

I've never heard of lavender inducing labor, but as with any herb, there are always potential side effects. You gotta remember herbs have been used in medicine for 100's of years, and while they can be great stuff to help with ailments (alongside modern medicine!), research into what side effects can crop up is so important.


----------

